# Fishing and Hunting Pics



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I am trying to aquire some fishing and hunting pictures for my website. If anybody doest mind sharing, or having there pictures published on my site, please feel free to e-mail them to me at [email protected]. I would greatly apreciate all the help. I am building an informative web site based solely on fishing and hunting and what the U.S. has to offer. I am in the process of building my site, and instead of finding random pics on-line, I would like to use pictures from fellow forum members. They can be pictures of the bounty, or pictures with the bounty. Also, I would feel more comfortable recieving pics verses taking pics. Once I get my site up and running, i will gladly invite everyone to check it out. Thanks for your help! O*D*W


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Your welcome to use any of mine can you save them from the site or will they be to small?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

i dont know if they would be too small or not. I will try to upload some and let you know. Thank you, oxbeast1210.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

No prob if the downloaded ones dont work ill email u some of em.

u can just go through my started threads and use what u want


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Will be more than happy to share. I love showing what our great state has to offer. Bob


----------

